# Baby Bug-Out Bag



## Laddyboy

Seeing the thread about delivering babies made me think, what kind of items would you pack if you had to bug-out with an infant or a very young child?

I know that formula or milk and a good stash of baby food is necessary. Also some diapers (cloth would be best as they are reusable), wash cloths, and warm clothes would be needed. What else should be packed for a baby?


----------



## Magus

Water,lots of water!
liquid vitamins too.


----------



## CVORNurse

lets see what I can think of off the top of my head
If your child uses it- *pacifiers* times several. You do not want to be in a stressful situation and be without one- it will greatly add to your own stress. 
*Formula*-The best solution is to breast feed if this is an option. You always have safe formula readily available at the correct temperature. However everyone is not able to successfully BF. In that case, I would pack the ready made formula, although you may end up with refrigeration issues, depending on your bug out situation. Look for single servings. Beware of the powdered formula as you may run short on water. 
*Baby food*- my take on baby food is it is a luxury to a point. If you bug out with only protein bars definitly take baby food. If you are going to a shelter, you may be able to mash up some of your own food to feed the baby. Definitely pack a box of their favorite cereal, it can be mixed with the formula and wouldn't need further water.
*Clothes*- several outfits, we all know babies are messy. Perhaps keep some of those handme downs you were given that were already stained up or are a wee bit too big in the BOB. And check on sizes seasons frequently and make sure they still fit
Couple of warm blankets and some lighter ones to use as changing pads.
*A favorite toy or 2*
*Diapers*- always have a case by the BOBs ready to go. Me personally, I would have a case of wipes ready to go also. They can be used for everyone to clean up, not just baby. My baby is almost 6 and I still keep wipes- we all use them and have a container in each vehicle. 
As to cloth- if you are going on a permanent bug out to hide out until TSHTF situation is over I would have cloth diapers available. You will run out of disposables, and cloth can be used for the next one that comes along. If you are just looking to disaster evac d/t flood, fire, earthquake, disposable is probably better, as the water resources where you end up may be strained.
*Medications- *
Thermometer
vitamin drops
infant tylenol and ibuprofen
teething medication
tummy medication for gas
ear ache medications
a month supply of any Rx meds your baby uses, just like you would for yourself. Very important if baby has any chronic health issues such as asthma or reflux. You can get a supply built up gradually by refilling the meds as soon as they will let you. According to my pharmacists, most insurance companies allow refills up to 10 days before they are due. Several months of this can get you a month's supply that you can put back. Mark the calendar if you have to to remind you.

And here is something I just thought of- be sure your pediatrician's phone number is on your emergency numbers list. 
A box of cheap zip type baggies to contain smelly messy clothes and diapers until you can get them washed out or properly disposed of.

OK, someone else chime in with what I didn't think of--


----------



## TechAdmin

We have one. Not a complete list but some of the items; Tylenol, baby food, diapers, diaper cream, toys, clothes, vitamin drops, ...


----------



## SimeaseDream

Great information, CVORNurse. You covered everything that I had thought of!


----------



## renoos08

Food and water are of course first to come to mind and should certainly be a priority. Your bug out bag should have food and water but what else? Think of yourself in a survival situation. You have nothing but the clothes on your back, it's cold, raining, and you are too many miles from any civilization. Fire and shelter takes care of the cold and raining part.


----------



## Jason

Don't forget about diaper rash cream.


----------



## Preet

Good idea with the baby bug-out bag. Sometimes it seems that emergency preparedness for children is overlooked. 
Diaper rash cream/baby powder
pacifier/binkie
diapers/cloth diapers as well in case you run out
a small toy or two
clothes that snap closed on the bottom for easy/quick diaper changes without taking clothes off

Just some suggestions.


----------



## Kriket

I use cloth daily and have disposables in the BOB. I do have cloth in the hunker-down kit.

Also, I exclusively breastfeed, but have formula in the BOB. I don't want to be separated from the baby and have no means for him to eat. I also have a hand pump in my BOB. Milk is good for up to 10 hours, and if you can find some ice or use your chemical ice packs, it's good longer. Plus your boobies start to hurt and you risk infection and losing your supply if you go without feeding or pumping!

I know there are unknowns regarding feeding a baby formula that has never had formula before, but it's the best I can do. I would hope that if I was separated from my son during a disaster maybe a nice mom would wet nurse the sprout. I know I would do it for another mom. I know a lot of you may think that is gross, but hungry babies don't!


----------



## NaeKid

Kriket said:


> I know there are unknowns regarding feeding a baby formula that has never had formula before, but it's the best I can do. I would hope that if I was separated from my son during a disaster maybe a nice mom would wet nurse the sprout. I know I would do it for another mom. I know a lot of you may think that is gross, but hungry babies don't!


There is nothing wrong with that - it is about as natural as natural can be. I think it is a great thing that you would be willing to nurse another lady's child if the situation warranted it. :congrat:


----------



## Jason

DW breastfed our son too. Definately the way to go. He's done now, has been for a while (he's 17 months) but we agreed early on she'd try and it worked out really well.


----------



## UncleJoe

We're all done with baby's and none of our kids are talking about kids of their own yet.


----------



## TechAdmin

If I could lactate I would.

Male lactation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Then again...


----------



## bunkerbob

Dean said:


> If I could lactate I would.
> 
> Male lactation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Then again...


OMG!!!
I will have to drink two martinis tomorrow night to get that picture out of my head


----------



## greaseman

some people might consider my suggestion for a baby BOB, a little odd, but here goes. I would include a small bottle of whiskey. when my kids were babies, if I didn't have ear ache medicine, I used a drop of whiskey in the ear. it disinfected, and relieved pain. Teething baby???--whiskey rubbed on the gums. worked everytime. Also, in an emergency, if no other disinfectant is around, whiskey to the rescue.

Lastly, here's some medical advice.. if you've been up all night with a sick baby, several slugs of 100 proof drank sparingly by father will ease pain somewhat---I did say somewhat....


----------



## TreeMUPKennel

*Baby Bug Out Bags*

Great ideas, cant go wrong with taken care of the little ones. My boys are 4 and 6 so it be a little easier setting up something for them to carry there self.


----------



## bunkerbob

Didn't we discuss in this thread or another about stocking up on diapers and baby needs even if you don't have one just in the event one should appear. Might make great barter items also.
I am so old I can't remember where babies come from.


----------



## TheShortBlonde

*one more thing*

I'd be lost without my sling. I think most parents who use one will have a sling or carrier with them most of the time, but as with any emergency, you should have whatever style you like with your BOkit. Thanks for remembering the little ones.


----------



## ditzyjan56

If you exclusively breast feed, you can run into problems with giving the baby formula. This past summer my daughter started college and had been just breastfeeding and low and behold he would not take a bottle not even breast milk. Was a very long day, so if you do breast feed do supplement with formula or bottled breast milk once in a while to be on the safe side. 

Might want to get a sling for small ones they are really handy and you don't have to hold the baby all the time.


----------

